# Homemade articulating hollowing tool



## rizaydog (Jun 1, 2007)

I have many free plans for woodturning jigs, but this is my newest. It is cheap to build and works very well. The plans for building this are HERE. Please feel free to build your own.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

that's neat, but you shouldn't post the exact same post in two different subforums.

that's neat, but you shouldn't post the exact same post in two different subforums.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 1, 2007)

I actualy posted it in 5 in 5.


----------

